
Semantic Markup Is Virtuous - wheresitworking
http://www.swellpath.com/2013/03/semantic-markup-is-virtuous/
======
ricardobeat
Unfortunately no one (read: Google) is pushing adoption of microdata, and by
ignoring microformats it just fragmented the landscape without any real
benefits. This was news in 2010, by now _every_ website on earth should be
using it - instead it's still confusing to choose and implement a schema, and
you don't even know if it's going to be useful.

~~~
jrochkind1
why isn't it equally confusing to choose and implement a microformat, when you
don't even know if it's going to be useful?

And why do you think it didn't catch on in the past two years?

------
mark_l_watson
Most of my sites generate HTML programmatically, so it has always been
relatively easy for me to add semantic markup to my sites.

An OK article, except I don't particularly like the emphasis on SEO. SEO in
general turns me off - wasted effort when time is better spent on producing
useful and/or interesting content.

Good semantic markup in all forms, RDF files to match HTML content files,
etc., etc., all move us towards an much more useful web. Admittedly, adoption
has been slow, but in my opinion semantic markup is so worth doing because
everyone benefits in the long term.

